# Yard Sale Score



## Hawkeye (May 24, 2014)

Sometimes the yard sale comes to you. I was puttering in the shop when I heard the gate lock at the corner of the house. I saw a neighbour, Ken heading for my back door. The folks across the road from me are moving to a home this month. Ken is helping them out by having a few yard sales to clear out some of their accumulated stuff. I'd already picked up some good files and a big shop vac. Today, he mentioned micrometers and calipers.

I followed Ken to his garage and he dug out a cardboard box full of assorted stuff from the old fellow's career as a lathe operator. After a 150 mile motorcycle trip with the guys, I had some time to sort through it all. The archery stuff at the top of the picture I noticed on the second trip over. The bow, if I read the date code right, was made in late June of 1945.



There are three micrometers, two Mitutoyo's and a Slocomb. The 2" Mitu still has the standard. The vernier is a VIS, made in Poland



I've seen pictures of these little test indicators, but this is the first one I've seen 'live'. It's made by Lufkin. I'll use it, if only to see how well it works.



There's one dial indicator, a Federal, on a really nice magnetic base.



There are quite a few endmills, mostly four-flute, in good shape. Some centre drills, a really sharp countersink, a 1/2" reamer with some Morse adapters, a boring bar with a small Armstrong holder and a Starrett No. 828 wiggler.



I got quite a few carbide inserts, most of which I don't have holders for. Add them to the project list. A couple of grinding gauges, including one to size various 29[SUP]o[/SUP] acme thread bits.



For $25, I think I did okay. Now I don't feel quite so much like Charley's leaving me behind. :lmao:


----------



## LEEQ (May 24, 2014)

Cool find.


----------



## JimDawson (May 24, 2014)

What a score.  Wow:winner:


----------



## dave2176 (May 24, 2014)

You done well my good man!  :greenwithenvy:

Dave


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 25, 2014)

Hawkeye said:


> For $25, I think I did okay. Now I don't feel quite so much like Charley's leaving me behind. :lmao:



Yeah but after the exchange rate you waaaay over paid in American:roflmao::roflmao:

Oh yeah:yousuck:


----------



## Andre (May 25, 2014)

Nice find. You know you have it good when tools come to you!


----------



## righto88 (May 25, 2014)

Looks like I need to start going to yard sales! Nice find. My luck I'd never find something so nice for that price.


----------



## davidh (May 25, 2014)

ya, no question about it, you suck, Charlie too. . . . .


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 25, 2014)

Now it's time to find holders for all that carbide? I have the threading holder. Awesome tool, I thread some things in direct drive. Fast RPS's makes for pretty threads. You will like the results.


----------



## jam (May 25, 2014)

wow grate score man you did good


----------



## railfancwb (May 25, 2014)

Yes you did!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 26, 2014)

Today, my neighbour, Ken dropped another box off at my back door.



It contained some assorted bits and pieces, some of which are quite useful.



The best pieces are a Moore & Wright 0 - 2" micrometer, minus the 0" anvil, a Starrett 1" - 2" inside micrometer, a 3/4" countersink and a bunch of Dremel accessories and burrs.


----------



## Andre (May 26, 2014)

Can we trade neighbors for a bit?


----------



## lwhaples (May 27, 2014)

Very good score indeed!


----------

